# Photography of Polish landscapes (south poland)



## Arans (Mar 28, 2006)

sudety Mountain












Czorsztyn castle ruins





















Niedzica castle










Pieniny Mountain





































Tatry Mountain










Siklawa waterfall



















Bieszczady Mountain




























Beskid Niski


----------



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

Sorry, but i hate those kinds of threads with not author photos. What is worse, each of those photos is in different shape, diffrent kind of colours. Just ugly.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yeah Googling pics is so 2003. 

There are much better pics of Southern Poland.


----------

